# How many hours a day do you Uber?



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

How many hours a day do you Uber? And how much time does the average trip cost? Covering how many miles? Do you always return to base (wherever that is)? 

Dear people, award me your likes cause I cannot post some interesting links here. You need to exceed a number of likes first in order to do this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I never realized that was a thing, needing likes to post links.

i'll do at least 8 hours on friday, 8 on a saturday. If there's guarantees, I'll do the full blocks each day but I only drive Fri and Sat.


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.sherpashareblog.com/2016...onger-and-faster-but-are-they-more-profitable


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I never realized that was a thing, needing likes to post links.


Keeps the spammers away


----------

